# High FSH



## ladysadie (Nov 17, 2008)

Hello, am new here, not sure about how it all works?!  Mind you, if someone's reading this I can't be going too far wrong.
Haven't used contraception for over 10 years (although only very very obsessively TTC for last 2), and recently had two high FSH results; one 13, next one 22.  Am investigating IVF on NHS with DH this week (first appt at hospital) but of course, every month I hope against hope that I may be pregnant.  This month has been a blast - I've had every symptom under the sun, from bloating to nausea to increased smell to tiredness to vivid dreams etc etc.  So although I know it's EXTREMELY unlikely I've been very foolishly allowing myself a vague pat of the tummy or smile every now and then (just thinking I could be is rather lovely).  Anyway, in preparation for the IVF route I went to see a chinese herbalist who has prescribed things to make my liver and kidneys work better.  All very nice but when I half-jokingly said my period was 'supposed to be here on Thursday' he laughed and said with an FSH of 22 there is NO WAY i could get pregnant naturally.  His analogy was with a broken car - if you don't take it to a  mechanic it won't get fixed.  
I didn't feel like a broken car.  Now I feel like a bloody car crash!  I know I'm hormonal with PMT but good god, that is cruel isn't it?  
And you can still get pregnant naturally with high FSH?  22 is high but I've read other ladies saying they're up at 60+. Anyone out there conceive naturally with a raised FSH?  Help!

Feeling v sorry for self and can't even have a large glass of wine and a cake to cheer myself up!  Grrr. 

Good luck to all else though.  Just watch what day of the month you tell me ... 



x


----------



## webbieads (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi ladysadie,

I am new on here too - after reading many a post over the last few years I have finally decided to join up!  I guess you reach a point where you can talk to your friends but they don't really understand because they are not going through the same thing.  Anyway, I too have a high FSH - 20.5 and they tested by Inhibin B level too which was 19 which isnt good either.  Have you had your Inhibin B level tested too? Feel in a bit of a strange place now as you have to be realistic but positive at the same time!  I find one minute I am thinking about donor egg vs adoption and then next I think well there is still hope for me too!  Read your post last night and it was the first thing I thought about this morning about what the herbalist said - hey he is not a doctor!  Good luck with your appointment this week - where are you having your tx?  

x


----------



## ladysadie (Nov 17, 2008)

I had the appointment this morning, they were absolutely wonderful, and that was only a very early 'you need booking in for this and that' test.  Very luckily we fall under Chelsea & Westminster, and we decided on the way home to abandon our plans to move house (due to other reasons as well), as the waiting lists are very short there.  I'm having another FSH test, progesterone and ultrasound.  I haven't had an inhibin b one; I'm not sure I want anything that can come out worse than 22 on FSH?!  
Anyway, the nurse at the hospital said the chinese herbalist man was quite wrong and that just because you have an FSH result of 22 one month, you could have a perfectly normal result the next, so it would, technically, still be possible for me to get pg without the medics.  She did say TCM is good for higher FSH though (she called 22 'slightly high' - see why i love her?) so it might be worth having a go?
Am having a jolly old day right now, but at lunchtime am off to meet friend with two children, and she's bringing the baby with her ... 
Hey ho, shall we keep on keeping on?  I'm such a slave to my moods aren't you?  I'm so easily affected. 
xx


----------



## Loobylou05 (Apr 21, 2008)

Hello, im a first time poster here too, just read your post and wanted to let you know that I had an FSH of 32 when I became pregnant naturally with my daughter. So it does/ can happen.
Don't give up hope

xx


----------



## Lesley08 (May 4, 2008)

I dont want to be a downer but I have high FSH of 19 and have been ttc for 3 years. My consultant told me my chances of conceiving were about 1 -2 % and I had a fifty % chance of m/c using my own eggs.I tried herbs and vitamins to no avail. I know of other women who have conceived with a high FSH but in fairness I think you need to be aware that this is rare. Best of luck.

lesley xx


----------



## webbieads (Nov 17, 2008)

Yep, I think its possible to get pregnant with a high FSH but obviously not easy and a bit of a lottery I'd say.  

ladysadie - Glad you had a good appointment - I love your nurse too "22 - slightly high"    There is certainly hope for us and we have to think positive otherwise whats the point.  So when do you think you'll actually start the tx?  I've had two goes at IVF both resulted in being abandoned due to a poor response.  We are now going to try a gently stimulated IUI beginning December  

Hope your lunch went ok - I find it really difficult - my friend who was going through a similar thing (not for as long as I have been though) fell pregnant first go of IUI and whilst I am really really pleased for her I am finding it really hard and have been putting off seeing her but am going to bite the bullet Thursday evening and have invited her over - we have friends in common and I can't avoid her forever so I will have to get on with it!  

Loobylou05 - do you mind if I ask how old you were when you got pregnant with your daughter?

x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

take heart ladies - there are stories like loobylou's around; one lady on the POF thread got pg when her FSH had been measured in the 50s and then higher.  high FSH certainly does not mean you can't get pregnant naturally.

Also, if you do have to go for IVF, high FSH certainly doesn't preclude a successful cycle and does not indicate your egg quality will be poor.  My sister's first FSH result was 22 and her IVF cycle went fine with good quality eggies - her twins are due shortly and she has 2 frosties!  She was 38 when she cycled and will be 39 when the twins arrive.


----------



## Loobylou05 (Apr 21, 2008)

Webbieds, I was one month short of my 39th birthday when I conceived my daughter, my last FSH reading was 32 and the one a couple months before that was 22. I had been given the less than 1% chance of having a baby speech and my GP had given me a load of leaflets and information about HRT and the menopause. Literally 3 months later I found out I was 8 weeks pregnant, I hadn't had a clue (despite being a qualified midwife, bit embarrassing) and had put my two missed periods down to the menopause, I never for a moment thought I could possibly be pregnant. So a huge shock but a very pleasant one. I think a high FSH reading does have a meaning, I can't deny that my periods were becoming irregular and I was experiencing hot flushes etc, so something was def going on, but altho it's an indication of things it doesnt mean the end, and I know through my experience that it can and does happen.
I am now just turned 42 and would love a sibling for my daughter, I have no idea what my FSH is now but I guess 3 years on it can only be higher !  And although so far I havent been successful I did have a BFP in July of this year so while I was 41, unfortunately I had an early miscarriage, but it gives me hope that maybe it can happen again. Im trying to keep positive.
Good luck to everyone  xxx


----------



## ladysadie (Nov 17, 2008)

Crikey what a brilliant story, thank you for that note, that's exactly why I posted on here!  I know we all have to be realistic but I've spent 10 years not using contraception and never been pregnant; if 120 periods aren't enough to prove I live in the real world - 120 times I've been downhearted and depressed and even sometimes just ohwellit'llneverbeme-hohum - I don't know what is.  It can be a very grey world us TTC people live in, places like this website and stories such as yours are the sunshine we yearn for!  
Congratulations on your daughter and good luck for the next one!
x


----------



## outspan3 (Jan 22, 2006)

Hello ladysadie  Welcome to FF 

I see you've already been welcomed by some of your members, and you've even got some positive stories to keep you going .

 for your chinese herbalist though . Some people just have no tact do they  Thankfully you'll find an abundance of that on here so don't worry about feeling overly emotional. We've all been there and everyone understands when your having a down day - feel free to vent!! thats what we're here for   (and to hopefully give you some advice too )

I'm going to post you a few links to help you navigate your way around the site. Don't feel restricted to these boards. Feel free to pop into any board you can contribute to and post.

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Peer Support (for asking fertility and treatment related questions of your fellow FFers) ~ * CLICK HERE

*FERTILITY INFO GUIDES ~ *CLICK HERE

*Investigations & Immunology ~ *CLICK HERE

I know you've had your initial consultation but thought I would post you the link incase you want to have a look at questions for next time 

*Questions for your first cycle consultation ~ (use the ones that apply) *CLICK HERE

* Follow up Questions ~ *CLICK HERE

*A Rough Guide To IVF ~*   CLICK HERE

Whilst you're here don't forget to kick back, relax and check out our fun forum where you can join in with general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area: 

*Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. We have a newbie night in the chat room every week (*Wednesday at 8pm*), where you can meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

If you need any help please feel free to ask me or any member. Someone should be able to point you in the right direction.  

Wishing you every luck in your journey.   
Suzy


----------



## webbieads (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks for your positive story Loobylou05!  Just what I needed!! Am starting to feel very down about the whole thing - guess I am worn down - need to get my spirits back up!  Found myself in tears this morning in the doctors reception waiting for my appointment which co-incided with the mother and toddler jab sessions   managed to hold it together with lots of blinking but it all came out when I went in for my appointment.

Wishing us all a lot of luck and PMA  

x


----------

